# Twisted Messes TM30



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

30mm Diameter
High Quality Stainless Steel Construction
Two Split Post Deck Design
27mm Deck
Adjustable Side Airflow
Low Profile (23mm Height from deck base to top cap)
Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
Three Piece Assembly
Gold Plated Brass 510
Seralized

Reactions: Like 1


----------

